# Do x-ray detect weed



## Rbrctr (Apr 30, 2020)

İf yes what can i do for my package to pass it.....thanks


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (Apr 30, 2020)

Nothing that wouldn't flag it for a more invasive search. That's what terrorists do.


----------



## Rbrctr (May 1, 2020)

PrometheanLeaf said:


> Nothing that wouldn't flag it for a more invasive search. That's what terrorists do.


İ didnt understand What u trying to say can u explain pls (bad engilish) ...ty


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 1, 2020)

X-Ray detects dense materials. Maybe if it stuffed waaaaaay up the butt...it would appear as fecal material? Maybe mark it as "marjoram?" Duct taped to testicles? 
Is this an international smuggling operation? Where are you? Where is the package going? How Much does it way?
There are a lot of variables.


----------



## Polyuro (May 1, 2020)

Rbrctr said:


> İ didnt understand What u trying to say can u explain pls (bad engilish) ...ty


He means no. No hiding it. Do they care is another story.. Sounds like u are talking about international shipping/travel so they will care. Domestic travel shipping depends on the country. Sounds like u should not try if u are this uncertain.


----------



## oill (May 1, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> He means no. No hiding it. Do they care is another story.. Sounds like u are talking about international shipping/travel so they will care. Domestic travel shipping depends on the country. Sounds like u should not try if u are this uncertain.


Post it... never travel with it yourself. At least there is some sort of denability if your not with it... if its taped contour nuts... it's hard to denie it


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (May 1, 2020)

My 


Rbrctr said:


> İf yes what can i do for my package to pass it.....thanks


My friend works at long beaxh harbor in customs. Wrap it in black plastic


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 1, 2020)

Yes, The X-ray scanners that TSA uses can see THC.. 

The best option is to travel with less than an oz of flower, and no more than 14G of co2 oil because the altitude will cause leaking, and may cause vials of fluid to explode.

And all checked luggage is susceptible to a search, so keep everything in a carry-on bag with you.


----------



## waterproof808 (May 8, 2020)

Spittn4cash said:


> Yes, The X-ray scanners that TSA uses can see THC..


That is not true at all. TSA doesnt even look for drugs.


----------



## Polyuro (May 8, 2020)

X-ray machines can see weed, thc concentrate, gummies. And yes the tsa doesn't care about small amounts of weed. If they see it by chance they will most likely throw it away and that's all. International travel is different...


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (May 8, 2020)

Gotta call bs! I just flew with 3 oz in carry on in jan.


----------



## Polyuro (May 8, 2020)

Lol. Thats besides the point. An x-ray can see weed, a book, bottle of liquid, etc. Thats what they do. The question was can x-ray machine see weed. Yes. And if your weed is next to a bottle of liquid too big they will flag the liquid and take your weed. They don’t screen for weed but an x-ray can detect weed.


----------



## spek9 (May 9, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> An x-ray can see weed


No it can't. It can see organic materials, inorganic materials and metal. Each of which is displayed in its own colour (typically). Further tests are needed to check whether it's cannabis or not.

A bag of oregano, grass clippings or any other organic material will show up the same way to the person overseeing the scan.

This is why they ask you to open your bag to display its contents if they suspect something is out of the ordinary.


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (May 9, 2020)

End this thread


----------



## smokin away (May 13, 2020)

I did this in checked bag with no more than a half. Worked twice two different places. I only travel domestic so no customs. The guy in the video shows more so I'm sure it's true.


----------

